# Anaheim Great Train Expo (Pictures)



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I stopped by the Anaheim Train Expo for a few hours this morning. It is a mixed Scale Show.

First thing I noticed was a C19 #41 running on the Del Oro Layout almost identical to mine


















Sandra Baxter and Dave Crocker at the Door Hollow










Bob Baxter showing build pictures.










Vic and his Pizza layout










Laura Bliese at Electric Steam Modelworks










Gold Coast is there










As is Bridge-Masters










One of the many Lionel booths










A young Engineer having fun running a train with an Airwire T5000 no less.


















There were a lot of layouts in various scales. These are some scenes that attracted my attention.














































How about 107 coal cars (Even in N, I couldn't fit all of them in the picture)










The rest are from the Del Oro Layout where they have a very large layout on display.









































































Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Neat!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for posting, nice captions too!. 
John


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. I was really considering going (I need Kadees), but also considered all those kids that would be there and with the flu going around this area...


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the photos Tommy.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow I missed that Navy scene layout. Something to check out tommorow. Thanks Tommy


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting Tommy


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Great photos, Tommy. Sorry I missed the show, but hey, where would you rather be, Anaheim or Lahaina?


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe, 

Lahaina








Planning on being there in the Fall.









Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Tommy, your all right.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Great shots Tommy. We are going to Portland for one of these shows in a couple weeks The shows up here don't reach the magnitude of So. Cal shows. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Did anyone else take advantage of the 50% off all Aristocraft sale at the R&G booth? 

I did see them until Sunday (maybe they just decided Saturday night they didn't want to schlep it all back home) that was a big WOW! for me and I got some greatly needed items. Now I can repair my 0-4-0 switcher.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't buy anything









But I do have a picture of the Aristo Sale


















Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Russell Rutalj (Dec 7, 2010)

photos look great. Thanks Russ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

50% off list? Or regular street price?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Marty, I got the 0-4-0 repair/upgrade wheel kit for $10 (tagged $19.95), a centercab motor block for $25 (tagged $50), and a BTE R/C controller for $40 (tagged $80). I would have considered more if I hadn't run out of greenbacks.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Tommy, great pictures. We are setting up the first week of February at the Great Train show don't compare to that one. 
The place we set up is dirty, they use it for monster trucks and I don't think they clean it after there done. 
They use to have it in two different rooms it was very nice carpet on the floors. 

Don


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow the aircraft carrier and battleship are incredible. Looks like USS Independence and USS Missouri.

Any idea if these were scratch built or kits? Highly unlikely any 1/87 scale kits were made, but maybe 1/100? 

I'm assuming that is an HO scale layout. Looks too big to be N.


----------



## Crusty Old Shellback (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures. 

Some how I missed this one. Didn't see it advertised anywhere. Is there a god place to find out about these shows? I know a lot of them are advertised on another forum I visit.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By San Juan on 21 Jan 2014 01:22 PM 
Wow the aircraft carrier and battleship are incredible. Looks like USS Independence and USS Missouri.

Any idea if these were scratch built or kits? Highly unlikely any 1/87 scale kits were made, but maybe 1/100? 

I'm assuming that is an HO scale layout. Looks too big to be N.

They are scratched, 1/87 scale, he built them specifically for the layout. WHat you cannot see is there is also a victory ship, a destroyer, and an LST. He says he's building a 1/87 USS Hornet, complete with B-25s


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Crusty Old Shellback on 21 Jan 2014 01:24 PM 
Thanks for the pictures. 

Some how I missed this one. Didn't see it advertised anywhere. Is there a god place to find out about these shows? I know a lot of them are advertised on another forum I visit. 
Most folks know these are annual so its easy to remember if you've done one or two GTE shows.

The way I remember is this way: 

Del Mar is within the first two weeks of December

Anaheim is within the first two weeks of January 

The Big Train Show is the first weekend in June

The SWGRS is in November 

Other than that check the websites for exact dates, or these forums , someone usually always posts a heads up when there's a train show in town


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a few more pictures







































Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Crusty Old Shellback (Jun 3, 2013)

Posted By vsmith on 21 Jan 2014 03:21 PM 
Posted By Crusty Old Shellback on 21 Jan 2014 01:24 PM 
Thanks for the pictures. 

Some how I missed this one. Didn't see it advertised anywhere. Is there a god place to find out about these shows? I know a lot of them are advertised on another forum I visit. 
Most folks know these are annual so its easy to remember if you've done one or two GTE shows.

The way I remember is this way: 

Del Mar is within the first two weeks of December

Anaheim is within the first two weeks of January 

The Big Train Show is the first weekend in June

The SWGRS is in November 

Other than that check the websites for exact dates, or these forums , someone usually always posts a heads up when there's a train show in town




Being new to G scale and this community, I'm slowly learning. I try and keep an eye on this area but seemed to have missed this one. I'll try and do better in the coming year.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I forgot to mention "Fullerton Railroad Days" coming in May, they have layouts and real RR equipment but only a few model train vendors. But its a fun day out


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Most shows have websites where you can sign up to be on their mailing lists. Garden Railroad Magazine has ads for many railroad shows. This website has a forum for train show and has up coming shows listed some times. This website may be helpful in seeing what shows are coming up where you live or where you might be going. http://www.modeltrainshows.com/


----------



## JohnCVRy (Jan 23, 2011)

Tommy, Thanks for posting the pictures. I'm 400 miles away and couldn't make it to the show, but I did enjoy your tour.

John


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

John, 
Welcome to MLS. 
Some very talented modellers there, thanks for the photos. 
From a little further North, 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## PRR (Mar 2, 2014)

http://bigtrainshow.com/

Big Train Show
May 31 – June 1 2014

2000 E Convention Center Way
Ontario, CA 91764

$10.00 Presale
$12.00 At The Door
12 and Under Free
*Group discounts are available for schools and non-profits. Please contact us for details.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Still* not* officially in the BTS this year, I keep getting told, "we're working you into the show" but I dunno....


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Love the Shipyard Photos, Who's gonna do that in G scale?


----------

